# Scrarium vaults



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm working on a catholic church bid. They have the babtismal font drains going outside to a scrarium vault. It has rock in the bottom of it for percolation into the soil. 

Can that babtismal water not leave the premises?

I'll bid whatever they want. I just found it interesting. Never heard of anything like it. :blink:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is your answer:

Proper disposal
In Catholicism, holy water, as well as water used during the washing of the priest's hands at mass, is not allowed to be disposed of in regular plumbing. Roman Catholic churches will usually have a special basin that leads directly into the ground for the purpose of proper disposal. A hinged lid is kept over the holy water basin to distinguish it from a regular sink basin, which is often just beside it. Items that contain holy water are separated, drained of the holy water, and then washed in a regular manner in the adjacent sink.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Isn't that fascinating:blink:

They are going to a sizeable expense with seperate drains and building sewers for a sink and a babtismal font. 

From looking at the prints. The water becomes "holy" at the outlet of a 3/4" RPZ.:laughing: 

One would think holy water would be delivered straight from the vatican.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Isn't that fascinating:blink:
> 
> They are going to a sizeable expense with seperate drains and building sewers for a sink and a babtismal font.
> 
> ...


Ummm it's all in the hand wave...
When he waves his hand over it the water transforms...


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Holy water must be returned directly back to the earth.


Plumber Jim


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

from what matt is saying it would be cheaper to wave the hand the other way and make it unholy


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Years ago I had to snake a "holy" drain. After running the snake the priest caught me with a 5 gallon bucket of water pouring it down the drain to check my work. He was not too happy about unholy water going down the sacred drain. Hope I don't go to hell for that.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Repent, seek forgiveness, and you avoid the hot place.

On a serious note, I guess you would have had to use 5 gallons of Holy Water to test?


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

At the time I did the job I wasn't aware of the holy water part. Had I known about it I would have had the water blessed before pouring it down. As far as forgiveness, I told him "I'm sorry, please forgive me." I hope that saves me.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I believe the water is just water until the Priest blesses the water or says a prayer over the water. So as the baptismal font is filling it is not blessed water but becomes blessed once the Priest blesses the water. The only reason I can think of why they would not want non-blessed water to "return to the Earth" with blessed water would be decreased capacity in the percolation sight. 

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Va. Plumber said:


> At the time I did the job I wasn't aware of the holy water part. Had I known about it I would have had the water blessed before pouring it down. As far as forgiveness, I told him "I'm sorry, please forgive me." I hope that saves me.


Go say 2 Hail Mary's and 2 Our Father's....:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

My in laws are catholics. My wife and I went to "mass" with them one sunday on an easter. I really dug the choir and there musical talents. The part that i didnt like was when the bishop or whatever walked around with that toilet wand looking thing throwing water on everyone. Was that holy water, and how does it getting it on my clothes return it back to the earth?


----------

